# Bristol worms... how do i kill them?



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

Um there seems to be a lot in here and they're getting big, is there a fish or crab or anything that would eat them so i don't have to try to get them out myself??:chair:


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I know of two species that eat Brislteworms. There is the Bicolor Pseudochromis (A fish) and the Coral Banded Shrimp.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

How large is your tank? If you wanted a smaller fish the six lined wrasse is known for eating bristleworms and I've seen my skunk shrimp stick one of it's arms in a hole in my rock, pull out a bristleworm and start munching on it. There's also the Arrow Crab but, I would not suggest it if you have smaller fish or corals.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Bristle worms are a really bad pest that can destroy your tank, if they are getting big and there are a lot of them than putting a fish or crab in there won't work, in fact, the bristle-worms, if they have gotten out of control, will eat the fish and crab before they eat them. Bristle-worms are in most peoples tanks, they only get big and out of control if you are overfeeding which results in extra food for them. you have to lower the feeding or completely restart your tank. sorry..


----------



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Thanks for the advice, I have a small tank just a 24 gal and i'm just starting out, but yeah the biggest worm i had was like 4 in and i just removed his whole little rock but then i noticed all the rest of them, so anyways i got a banded shrimp for all the little ones, and a contraption called Trap'em for the larger ones, I'm gonna try it all out tonight.. I'd really rather not start over

I think later on after i remove my damsels, I'm going to get the 6 line wrasse, so hopefully that'll control them later on, We.ll see, thanks again


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm going to disagree with Tallonebball. Bristleworms are generally harmless detritus eating creatures. A natural control will keep the population in check and you won't have any problems.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Im sorry, I wasn't clear enough, they are in everyone's tank and they aren't a pest until they get out of control, when they are out of control they are a problem.


----------



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

yeah and I'm sure that goes with everything, but i dropped in that shrimp a few days ago, and have been using that trap, nothing in the trap yet, but if the shrimp didn't eat them they definately went into hiding


----------

